# Find A Fuse



## griswald (May 24, 2005)

Hello there

I have a Hymer B 614 

The van has developed a problem with the control panel, it refuses to work.

Everything electrical 12v and 240v is working, all charging systems are working, but the control panel will not display any information

The Elektro Block and Control panel have been tested and are in perfect working order

I now believe after some research that there is a fuse, somewhere from the leisure battery to the control panel that feeds the micro sensors in the control panel, which operate the control panel

As of yet I have been unable to locate this fuse to see if this is what is causing the problem, could anybody please tell me where I can locate this fuse in my Hymer?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I see you've been very active since you joined in 2005.

can you see where the + lead connects on the battery? Mine has two inline fuses mounted side by side nearby. One is a 50 amp for the main feed and there is a much smaller one for a thin cable who's function I haven't got round to working out yet. Must admit I though it might be for the "boiler" safety dump solenoid but you never know.
I'll dig the hand book out and see if it's on the circuit diagram.


----------



## griswald (May 24, 2005)

Problem solved

The wire coming of the leisure battery is a feed to the micro sensors in the control panel, which is protected by the 2 amp fuse

When checking the fuse for my initial Electro Blok problem the fuse was ok, but on repair of blok the control panel wouldn't light up, this was because although the fuse hadn't blown, on further inspection could see oxidisation on the blades of fuse which made me think there could be a bad connection with the fuse.Once cleaned up circuit was restored and all is working well again.

A simple solution to what was a major drama

I wonder how many people have bought new control panels after having faulty Electro Bloks to find there was nothing wrong with their originals and it was a fuse problem instead?

Gudge

Cheers Bill for replying


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Very interesting- there is a thread in the hymer section about faulty panels; could the two be related??
I shall check my in-line fuses for the same problem- I have had the panel reset itself on several occasions- sometimes when under load and I wonder whether this could be a cause??


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I hope you don't mind Griswald but this is slightly off your original post but follows on from Hymervanman. I too have had the control panel re-set itself on a few occasions (in my case it's a DT 201) but realised that I was giving it a static electricity shock! It only happened in dry weather so I now avoid the panel when wearing my high-tec thermal base layer T shirts in dry weather.

P&L


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Griswald,
Saves me going out to the van to look for the manual.

Say hello to my friend Steve Cockburn when you next visit the model shop in Inverness.


----------

